# Can't connect to new Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 Wi-Fi Cable Modem Gateway



## mascot17

I have a new Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 Series Wi-Fi Cable Modem Gateway. My primary and secondary computers were added easily to the wireless network with the included CD-ROM disc. My third computer which only runs on Linux Mint won't run the disc and I cannot manually connect to the modem. Could someone help me by explaining what steps I need to take to be able to connect to the new modem. Thank you.


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum

You should not have to do anything other than connect as usual . . the disc does nothing for you . . I'll move this to the Linux forum where you are more likely to get help


----------



## mascot17

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> You should not have to do anything other than connect as usual . . the disc does nothing for you . . I'll move this to the Linux forum where you are more likely to get help


Thank you for your help.


----------



## hal8000

What make/model is your third computer?
Is it a laptop or desktop?

What you should see top right corner is an icon called network manager, this should display all wireless networks within range.

If you dont see any networks then either the wireless switch is off or the wireless adapter is not recognised.
State also the make/model of your wireless adapter please.


----------



## mascot17

The 3rd computer is Dell Dimension 4400 desktop (1992). The wireless adapter is a Netgear 108 Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter model WG311T. 

I believe the trouble is that my computer and the wireless modem are trying to communicate but I don't know how to correctly fill in the security or other fields to allow them to communicate.


----------



## hal8000

Do you see the network manager icon upper to right of the Gnome desktop?
Is it displaying your network?

If yes, left click and enter your WEP or WPA key as you would in windows.


----------



## mascot17

hal8000 said:


> Do you see the network manager icon upper to right of the Gnome desktop?
> Is it displaying your network?
> 
> If yes, left click and enter your WEP or WPA key as you would in windows.


I see the icon for connecting to the wireless network. It continues to ask me to enter the key for a couple of times, keeps trying to connect, and then disconnects.


----------



## hal8000

What encrpytion is your network running ? WEP? WPA? WPA2?
What version of Linux Mint are you using?


----------



## mascot17

hal8000 said:


> What encrpytion is your network running ? WEP? WPA? WPA2?
> What version of Linux Mint are you using?


I believe it is using WPA. I am using Linux Mint Helena.


----------



## hal8000

OK, Mint Helena is recognising your modem. Its also modern enough to know about all wifi security WPA,WPA2 etc.

Make sure when you enter the WPA key thats Caps Lock is not on. If you are confident you typed it correctly then try changing the wifi encryption to WEP.
If you can connect using WEP, change encryption back to WPA again.


----------



## mascot17

I was finally able to connect to the wireless gateway. I had to reset my PCI adapter and reboot my machine which allowed access. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Mrgcav

mascot17 said:


> I have a new Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 Series Wi-Fi Cable Modem Gateway. My primary and secondary computers were added easily to the wireless network with the included CD-ROM disc. My third computer which only runs on Linux Mint won't run the disc and I cannot manually connect to the modem. Could someone help me by explaining what steps I need to take to be able to connect to the new modem. Thank you.



To Login to your SGB6580 Motorola modem: 
USE http://192.168.100.1/ to access cable modem login menu, NOT http://192.168.0.1/

username: "admin" 
password: "Motorola"

Motorola SURFboard SBG6580 default login doesn't work? - Crowdsourcing Questions & Answers

Alternate
This "backdoor" entry worked for my SBG6580 when I got locked out at one point.
Try \
Username: root
Password:	Motorola

Username: technician
Password:	yZgO8Bvj


----------

